# Dimitris Sgouros - the ultimate piano prodigy?



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Born in 1969, the ultimate piano prodigy - At 12 he had acquired impeccable technique and was playing Rachmaninoff 3rd concerto and Chopin's 1st concerto. He recorded Rach 3 at 15 years old, a fantastic recording that compares with the great masters. Since then he has completely faded. *have you heard of him? What do you think of his playing?*


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

http://sgouros-pianist.com/biography_nomenu.htm


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

He came he played, and he left, simple as that. I cherish his few recordings though.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the recording of the Rachmaninov third piano Concerto which I picked up very cheap at a charity shop. It honestly is very remarkable for a 15-year-old but it does not compare with the great recordings of this concerto. I could never understand why apart from money young kids have to be rushed out like this. How much better to have studied like Benjamin Grosvenor and then come out in his 20s a mature artist


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

When I was at the Royal Academy, I remember once going to a lesson with my personal tutor Tim Baxter. I was early and waited outside the door. The door had a little window in it, so I peeped in when I heard some Beethoven on the piano. Unbelievably, I saw Sgouros _standing_ at an upright piano with a score of a Beethoven Quartet on top of the piano. He was sight reading it flawlessly, all 4 lines and three clefs worth.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Children, especially very young children, doing amazing things that seem well beyond their years has always been an attraction. Part of it is novelty and admiration for the inherent ability, and part of it may be a sense of consolation that we have not succeeded in achieving great heights because we were not similarly blessed with the gift.


----------

